# Ro/di System



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

Can you guys recommend a good system? Looking to buy one soon since my south Texas well water is bad for my reef tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

SpectraPure Water Purification Products
Aquarium Reverse Osmosis Water Systems & Filters | Bulk Reef Supply - English


----------



## Sasquatch (May 29, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> SpectraPure Water Purification Products
> Aquarium Reverse Osmosis Water Systems & Filters | Bulk Reef Supply - English



I ordered the six stage from Bulk Reef Supply. I will submit a review after I've installed it and used it.
Thanks for the recommendation.
Sas


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

You would be much better served by the Spectrapure MPDI on sale for only $120 right now.
Unlike others Spectrapure treats all their RO membranes to increase the performance and rejection rate then either batch tests them or individually hand tests them for quality control. You will not find that service anywhere else at any price.
Thye also use much better 0.5 micron absolute rated sediment filters rather than less expensive and less efficient 5 or 10 micron nominal rated sediment filters. 
Since the carbon is well protected by the better sediment filter they use a single 0.5 micron, 20,000 gallon carbon block which provides longer service and best of all they custom blend every ounce of their DI resins in house based on tens of thousands of hours of testing.

On top of that the MPDI comes with SilicaBuster reef specific DI resin, an inline presure gauge and a much better capillary tube flow restrictor rather than a fixed type that never seems to be quite right.

You will not find a better system at any price and at $120 its a steal.
MAXPURE MPDI SYSTEM

Don't let the Refurbished scare you, the hundreds who have purchased these report they appear to be brand new.


----------

